# How to use Penaten Creme on Pyoderma?



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi 

Has anyone ever used Penaten Creme on their goldens before??

Noah has a case of superficial pydoderma on his groin area. I have read on so many different dog forums that this stuff works wonders and it has received so many glowing reviews! So I bought some on amazon and a little goes a looong way because it is so thick. I put some on last night and this morning it still has the thin layer of creme I rubbed in:uhoh: Do I wash the area with shampoo and apply again or just keep reapplying a couple times a day till it is gone??

Thanks so much~:wavey:


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Anybody out there? :new (15):


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

I think I may be starting to love this stuff







So I left the initial application on. Now going on day 2 or 3 something. Still sitting on the skin but it has absorbed more too and from what I can tell he seems to be more pinkish than red. Yay! I ordered some medicated shampoo and rinse (ZYMOX and also Pyderma or Pyderm by Virbac on Amazon). Will be washing him when it comes then a little more Penaten. At this rate it should be gone in the next week







Fingers Crossed of course!

Oh yeah and another plus- he doesn't even bother licking it either! He will go to smell every now and then but seems to think 'eh, i don't wanna lick that'

Just thought I would share incase anyone was wondering. But if you have tips or use it please still post


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad it seems to be working. I have used Zincofax in the past with my Springers.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

What's Zincofax and how do you use it?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

It's another form of baby diaper rash cream. Not as thick as the penaten cream though. Zincofax seems to absorb into the skin faster. You should be able to get it at any drugstore.


----------

